# Lowveld Lodge abandonment compensation



## bdemerchant (May 21, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone else that owns Lowveld lodge is negotiating compensation or just taking the first offer? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Dori (May 21, 2013)

My MF's were paid up until the 15th of last month. I haven't, nor will I, paid them for 2013. Have you been offered compensation or any offers from first Resorts?  I haven't been offered anything except the opportunity to pay for nothing in return. I would be very interested in hearing any info.

Dori


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 21, 2013)

*The Sound Of Crickets Chirping.*

We still have received no communication of any kind from Lowveld Lodge -- zippity-doodah. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## bdemerchant (May 21, 2013)

Thank you for your response-I am posting a copy of the e-mail I got today after a phone call this morning. As you can see, they are asking for quite a bit of personal information we are hesitant to provide for obvious reasons. I guess my major concern is if this is a legit offer or some kind of scam. 

 Good day Ms XXXX


As per telecom of even date 

Please find attached offer to purchase documents for your shares at Lowveld Lodge. Kindly read, complete and email a copy back to me, Together with a copy of your residential address, certified copy of Identity Document, Marriage certificate and your Banking details, at your earliest convenience as the board requires the completed documents for processing. If you are married in Community of Property, Your spouse will also need to sign the documents. On completion of Transfer, Monies will be paid out. Please do not forget to include your banking details. 

Thereafter please post the Original Share certificate, should you not be in possession of the share certificates, please complete the attached certified Indemnity and that will stand for the lost certificates. Also please attach the certified copy of Identity document and proof of residential address when sending your completed documents.

Kindly reply to this email address and post the original documents to the postal address below. 

P.O Box 1287

Pinetown

3600



We trust the above is in order, please feel free to contact us if you have any further queries 



Kind Regards



Rishaad Mia | Conversions Administrator | THR Properties


----------



## MuranoJo (May 21, 2013)

I've heard of other resorts requiring passport or driver's license, but marriage license??


----------



## angl3 (May 23, 2013)

*Lowveld lodge*



bdemerchant said:


> Just wondering if anyone else that owns  is Lowveld lodge negotiating compensation or just taking the first offer? What are your thoughts?



We were also contacted by email, but they gave us a choice of several resorts to choose from to exchange to & I responded with questions and I have not received anything further.

Carolyn


----------



## Carolinian (May 25, 2013)

The Bullfrog is crashing another one!

If you are going to swap, try for one not managed by First Resorts so you can avoid the Bullfrog's shananigans.


----------



## Dori (May 26, 2013)

I think Ill sit this one out, Carolinian.  I'll just wait to see what they do when my MF's don't arrive to salt bullfrog's pockets.

Dori


----------



## angl3 (Jul 22, 2013)

*Lowveld Lodge*



bdemerchant said:


> Just wondering if anyone else that owns Lowveld lodge is negotiating compensation or just taking the first offer? What are your thoughts?




We were offered a sum of money or changing to one of 7 other resorts. Only 3 are the two bedroom that we owned. They are awaiting our response. The resorts are Mount Sheba ( Gold Crown Resort) or (2) condos at Mtunzini Forest Lodge ( Hospitality Resort). Does anyone know anything about either of these resorts. We have always used these to trade into the Orlando area to take the grandchildren on a great vacation.

Any advise?


----------



## Dori (Jul 27, 2013)

I haven't heard of any offer at all from Lowveld's First Resorts. the only thing I received was an invoice for about $85. I am still wondering what this is for. It's way too low for 2013 MF's, which I haven't paid, and I think it way too late for any extra owing on my 2012 MF's, which I did pay.

I would love it if they would offer me even a small amount to shed our Lowveld week.

Dori


----------

